# Brotherjet. Who ownes one or can give experince?



## andyl (Jan 2, 2014)

We are looking at buying a UV and also a solvent brotherjet printer. Is there anyone that can tell me good and bad experiences? I have read about them for hours already on this forum. A lot of negative things. But there are people who said they were waiting for the printer to come and never posted negative also. I know positive posts never always hit the internet unless the product is very well known and owned by people

Thanks for any response back it would mean a lot!

We are looking to buy 2 of these printers would cost close to $15K (saving us $15K also) so we want to make sure we don't get ripped off. We cannot afford a direct color system as just one UV printer alone is $20K. I have dealt a lot with products from China over the last 5 years and I have great experience and some bad. I know that once they have your money its a done deal and they are not big on fixing problems if it costs them money. But at the same time I have got a lot of work done in China that has the same quality as the US and 1/5 the price sometimes. For me I know I can get the right quality from China, its just a matter of which company to order from.

If anyone has good experience with other UV or solvent printers from China please let me know which they are?

I thank anyone for any help! There should be a section on this site just for printers from China alone.


----------



## tlee0706 (Aug 21, 2013)

I bought one few years ago, had problem with it the whole time... Had my warranty so asked them to do something but nothing happened. If I were you, I would stay away from brotherjet.


----------



## SmallTimeArt (Apr 30, 2012)

Having been to China with a previous employer for the express purpose of bringing a machine to market. I can honestly say, DO NOT PURCHASE ONE FROM CHINA. There is ZERO quality control and they honestly do not care once they get your money.

With regards to the DCS machines, I was employed by them for over two years and can honestly say that the machines are well designed. Their support and documentation is virtually non existent. Their ink is also incredibly corrosive, and will eat through any component on the printer. Firebird ink makes a pretty damn good alternative. Not nearly as much maintenance or problems.


----------



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

SmallTimeArt said:


> Having been to China with a previous employer for the express purpose of bringing a machine to market. I can honestly say, DO NOT PURCHASE ONE FROM CHINA. There is ZERO quality control and they honestly do not care once they get your money.
> 
> With regards to the DCS machines, I was employed by them for over two years and can honestly say that the machines are well designed. Their support and documentation is virtually non existent. Their ink is also incredibly corrosive, and will eat through any component on the printer. Firebird ink makes a pretty damn good alternative. Not nearly as much maintenance or problems.


You need to tell people which printer not good. Just like "E**y T" made in USA, people have so much problem. I know somebody here has a printer from China and he loves it.


----------



## SmallTimeArt (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sure there are some success stories, but based on first hand experience of seeing how most machines are constructed in China, and attempting to service them, they are not a viable option for someone who wants a stable machine.

Unless you're a previous Epson tech, or have worked in this industry for a long time, the low cost made in china machines are not worth it.


----------



## ozstockman (Dec 23, 2010)

I have their UV printer based on 4880(see my recent post). 
When it prints it does a good print but to get it to the stage when it can print it is pain in an a$$ and a waste a lot of money on power cleaning.

I am trying to modify it now. Brotherjet has done a lot of modifications to original 4880 design and I believe it causes all my problems. They have removed valve systems from the back of ink bays and in Brotherjet design inks are suck in from the top of the cartridges. The set of inks on the left side causes all problems. Three lines do not hold inks and they are flowing back. Surprisingly CYAN line is working but the other three are not. The worst one is black it seems to flow back much faster.

I am going to restore valves using spare parts from an old 4800 I have. I hope it will fix it. If not, I honestly do not know what to do with it. It is kind of hard to recycle $8K worth printer.

Other small problems with it which I cloud leave with if I could fix ink flowing back.
1)Bad white ink, prints in bands. Other colours are good, even though sometimes it screws up solid color printing.
2)some electrical problems, which cannot guarantee the first print(after powering the printer) print position. Second and all next prints after it prints exactly where they should be.

BrotherJet support is not bad at all. They send spare parts when needed asking to cover only postage cost. However so far I have asked them for some connectors and dampers. Their sale rep is always online on Skype and is quite helpfull if ts not related to support. With support you need to contact some guy but he is not always online on Skype.

I have their old Brother Mini UV model with a bed moving. Now they are selling this model with the fixed bed and the printer head moving.


----------



## daniela beric (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm working with their A3 size t shirt printer .. right now ,everything is fine here . Actually,I'm a kind of like this a3 t shirt model ,green color with lots of auto functions . The one i bought from another china supplier need many manual works . We have troubles about the white color ink printing in the beginning ,and their service person sunny helped me and send some spare parts . 
for me ,it's a good choice from brotherjet.


----------

